

Google Buying Land for Future Data Centers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/07/18/google-buying-land-for-future-data-centers/

======
scrrr
Just out of curiosity I searched for a reference and apparently T-Mobile spend
1.9 bn USD in 2008 in Europe on capital expenditures for its mobile segment.
Not sure if those numbers are comparable though.

(url:
[http://www.geschaeftsbericht2008.telekom.de/en/konzernlagebe...](http://www.geschaeftsbericht2008.telekom.de/en/konzernlagebericht/geschaeftsentwicklung-
der-operativen-segmente/mobilfunk-europa-und-mobilfunk-usa/index.php?page=75)
)

